# Question about binding compatibility.



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ENISA said:


> I have been spending the past few weeks trying to look for a full setup and i have picked out all of my stuff. I have decided on the Ride buck wild 2015 and union force bindings. I am pretty sure that the bindings being 4x4 will fit on the board being a 2x4. but i just wanted to make sure they would.


Not quite sure what you mean by the 4x4 and 2x4, but they'll fit!!!!!


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by the 4x4 and 2x4, but they'll fit!!!!!


Link


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Pretty sure he means the insert patterns
::::: vs : : :
Yes it will fit. 

Or maybe he can rip shit up on a 2x4?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

freshy said:


> Pretty sure he means the insert patterns
> ::::: vs : : :
> Yes it will fit.
> 
> Or maybe he can rip shit up on a 2x4?


I'd like to see him nail a few tricks on that!!!!!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

4x4 and 4x2 are generally compatible (any binding you can use on a 4x4 can be used on 4x2, but not all 4x2 bindings can be used on 4x4 inserts). I don't know if anyone makes 4x4 anymore that seems to be an older pattern, maybe you see it on some "Youth" models.

The difference is the longitudinal spacing between the inserts. On a 4x4 they are 4cm apart, on 4x2 they are 2cm apart. The distance between the inserts width-wise is the same.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

ENISA said:


> I have been spending the past few weeks trying to look for a full setup and i have picked out all of my stuff. I have decided on the Ride buck wild 2015 and union force bindings. I am pretty sure that the bindings being 4x4 will fit on the board being a 2x4. but i just wanted to make sure they would.


They will fit the 4x4 pattern. 

The only Union bindings that don't fit 4x4 are Contact Pro and Ultra (because the mini disk is designed for 4x2).

Thanks for the support!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Hmmmm food for thought!!!!!

There's still a few boards out there that have that 4x4 insert pattern!!!!!

* I've never owned a pair of Unions with the mini-disc!!!!!

Add them to the EST Catagory!!!!!


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Add them to the EST Catagory!!!!!


What are you talking about?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> What are you talking about?





UNION INHOUSE said:


> The only Union bindings that don't fit 4x4 are Contact Pro and Ultra (because the mini disk is designed for 4x2).


If you have a board that has a 4x4 Insert Pattern, then those bindings are as useful as a pair of Burton EST's!!!!!

Or is there an adapter?????

Only goin off your info above!!!!!


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

4x4 patterns are actually still around on a number of lower end models. The Arbor Foundation, and Flow Merc for example.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> If you have a board that has a 4x4 Insert Pattern, then those bindings are as useful as a pair of Burton EST's!!!!!
> 
> Or is there an adapter?????
> 
> Only goin off your info above!!!!!


High end bindings on a board from Big 5? Probably not going to happen.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> High end bindings on a board from Big 5? Probably not going to happen.


I'm guessin that "Big 5" is a discount chain?????

If so, can ya check out how much Jones Stormchaser's are goin for?????


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> I'm guessin that "Big 5" is a discount chain?????
> 
> If so, can ya check out how much Jones Stormchaser's are goin for?????


Any other examples?


----------



## pescadero (Feb 5, 2014)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Any other examples?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

The Carbon Credit and Ride High Life you posted have 2x4 insert patters so does the K2.

But as shown the Jones Stormchaser does not. Nor does the Arbor Foundation, Flow Merc, Flow Viper, K2 and Rossi have 4x4 on at least one of each of their women's boards.

They aren't widely used but there are plenty of them out there still.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Any other examples?


Here's a high end Bataleon!!!!!

Note the insert pattern closest to the tail, on either set!!!!! 










Plus, as @lab49232 said, there's more out there!!!!!


----------



## chronicbucks (Nov 23, 2016)

Resurrecting an old thread - but have a similar question.

I just bought a board with a 2x4 pattern.

I currently am riding 07 Cartel bindings on a burton board with the 3D discs. I don't really want to replace my bindings, and don't have different discs so I bought these.









Will these work with the 2X4 pattern?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

yes those discs are 4x inserts


----------



## chronicbucks (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks a ton!

Glad I don't have to buy new bindings, love those Cartels so much. Won't replace them until they break!


----------

